# lumps around spay incision, one month later



## red_mischief (Feb 10, 2010)

I had my 1.5 year old GSD spayed about a month ago. We had no major problems, though they put her on antibiotics when the incision started looking a little yucky one week post-op. The stitches have been for two weeks and for the most part everything is fine.

However, she keeps getting small lumps that almost look like blisters around the incision site. They seem to form, break open, drain, and heal on their own. Nothing looks infected, and she's not in pain or constantly licking or scratching. 

Any idea what this may be? Is it common? It seems bizarre.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Are the sutures the absorbable type or do they have to be removed? If they have to be removed by your vet I would take her in. Two weeks they should be ready to be removed. She may need anti-biotics again. I would call your vet and take her in. (She could also be having a reaction to the internal suture material.) Call your vet the only thing that you should be charged for is the anti-biotics.


----------



## red_mischief (Feb 10, 2010)

the sutures were removed after 2 weeks. it's been about a month after surgery, and these little lumps are still appearing. 

she needs to go in for vaccination this week anyway, so i'm going to have them take a look while we're there. just curious if anyone has seen this before, has any idea what it is, etc.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

It is probably the internal sutures breaking down. They take quite a bit longer. I would take her to the vet and have her checked. My one girl had a severe reaction to her internal sutures after her spay surgery. She developed abscesses for 6-8 weeks after the surgery. My choice was either warm compresses and anti-biotics until they healed or to have her reopened and the sutures replaced with a different suture material. I opted for the first because it had already been 3 weeks by that time and I felt that having the surgery redone would have been more detrimental.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure that all the removable sutures were indeed removed. A friend's dog was spayed and developed a lump and an infection at a suture site and they discovered a suture wasn't removed. Definitely take her into the vet and have them do a very thorough exam on her, even if it means they have to shave her belly.


----------

